# Ukg server?



## Targetgirlabq

Hi all. I got a new phone a couple of days ago and am having to re-download everything including my work apps. 

When logging into ukg, it is asking for a server code and I can't gifure out what it is. Someone recently posted a thread and you all were posting links but none of them were working for me. What's the server link?


----------



## Hardlinesmaster

Target Auth Services
					






					logonservices.iam.target.com


----------



## HRTMKendall

Target Auth Services
					

Target Auth Services




					mytimemobile.target.com
				



Or


			HTTPS://MyTimemobile.target.com/wfc


----------



## Hardlinesmaster

HRTMKendall said:


> Target Auth Services
> 
> 
> Target Auth Services
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mytimemobile.target.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or
> 
> 
> HTTPS://MyTimemobile.target.com/wfc


Not working tonight.


----------



## NKG

Ngk here


----------



## Hardlinesmaster

Target Auth Services
					






					logonservices.iam.target.com
				



Try this one.


----------



## Batteryguy556

Lol was looking for this thread

Came in half an hour late by accident because they changed my 7:30 am shift to 7:00


----------



## DBZ

This one works for checking your schedule wss.target.com/selfservice


----------



## Amanda Cantwell

Use (in a web browser) mytime.target.com. Everyone should have access this week.


----------



## Starr90

Targetgirlabq said:


> Hi all. I got a new phone a couple of days ago and am having to re-download everything including my work apps.
> 
> When logging into ukg, it is asking for a server code and I can't gifure out what it is. Someone recently posted a thread and you all were posting links but none of them were working for me. What's the server link?


Were you able to figure it out?
I have tried everything and tried every link posted and nothing has worked.


----------



## Starr90

Amanda Cantwell said:


> Use (in a web browser) mytime.target.com. Everyone should have access this week.


Do you have a different link?
When I get on it it says I'm not authorized to use it. Only distribution centers


----------

